# How much would you charge???



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

Idea of what you would charge for this lot plow and per salt application? The lot measures 400ftx300ft.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Depends on if they want a seasonal contract, per push or hourly. Also what needs salt? just the walks or the whole lot itself with the walks. Also do the walks get shoveled?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Like RBRONKEMA GHTFD says, there is a lot more to consider than just area. But what you're saying, it equals 3.47 acreas. So figures 3.5 hours for a wide open lot with no obstacles and plenty of accessible places to push the snow. Now figure in working around cars, backdragging some area, how far to push snow, need to truck off site, any salting requirements per Request For Proposal, need for return trips, need to have someone onsite to monitor conditions, sidewalks and any other factors and it quickly becomes apparent why we cannot simply say $XXX for this site we get an aerial shot of.


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

*...*

They just want the basic plow, walks cleared and everything salted, i should have stated that instead of just figuring that everyone would think that. They want to stick with a per push and per salt pricing.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

salting I would simply figure 15lbs per 1000sq. ft and charge them $.38 per pound. Powing I would figure out what you need to make per hour and get the per push rate based on that....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dmontgomery;402043 said:


> salting I would simply figure 15lbs per 1000sq. ft and charge them $.38 per pound. Powing I would figure out what you need to make per hour and get the per push rate based on that....


Just for curiosity, don't you think $760 / ton is a little much and 15 lbs/1000 sq/ft is a little light IMO.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

15lbs per 1000sq ft has always been more than enough for my area....


----------

